
Ridley Scott to produce sequel series to '2001: A Space Odyssey' - jwallaceparker
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/3/7151169/ridley-scott-to-produce-sequel-series-to-2001-a-space-odyssey
======
valarauca1
Honestly I'm excited. 3001 was an interesting book, albeit very short.

So far we're getting a Childhood's End TV miniseries, and a 3001 movie. How
long until we Rendezvous with Rama movie? I really would like to see that.

